
Out of the Tar Pit (2006) [pdf] - tosh
https://github.com/papers-we-love/papers-we-love/blob/master/design/out-of-the-tar-pit.pdf
======
tosh
> The “software crisis” was first identified in 1968 [NR69, p70] and in the
> intervening decades has deepened rather than abated. The biggest problem in
> the development and maintenance of large-scale software systems is com-
> plexity — large systems are hard to understand. We believe that the major
> contributor to this complexity in many systems is the handling of state and
> the burden that this adds when trying to analyse and reason about the
> system. Other closely related contributors are code volume, and explicit
> concern with the flow of control through the system.

